# Buying a single speed and not sure what one to get...



## Sammy_D (21 May 2012)

i'm a noobi here so sorry if there's already a post on this 

i'm looking to buy a fixie/single speed and have narrowed it down to 3 bikes:

Specialized Langster
Charge Plug
Fuji Feather

I think the Feather in black looks the nicest, have heard a lot of good things about Charge, and the Langster is the best value...so not sure what to go for. Anyone ride any of these?


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2012)

why not convert one yourself , and you will end up with a better understaning of what its all about in the end


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 May 2012)

I had a Langster Steel, it was a great bike, I miss it dearly! Don't forget though, that Langster you've linked to has no brakes so it'll cost you to fit one, (not much though).


----------



## Boris Bajic (21 May 2012)

I too am all for converting one yourself, but (bizarrely) the cost can be an issue.

I had a nice horizontal-dropout frame sitting around and used many of the components thereon, including front wheel, quill stem, bars and crank.

If you have to buy all or most of the parts you need, it can (much as I hate to say it) be cheaper and easier to buy a new one.

It may not be such fun, but it's all relative.


----------



## SportMonkey (21 May 2012)

If you're used to drops go for one with drops, I think the Fuji has the brakes on the bar not the drops though, which seems kind of pointless.


----------



## Rancid (23 May 2012)

i was riding a charge plug and i'm now riding a Specialized Langster.

2011 Charge Plug is a very very nice bike indeed.
Very solid frame and very stable.
it was the bike i started commuting on.
Really nice bike.
Solid it for a very good price indeed, so easily held its value.

2011 Specialized Langster is what im currently riding.
its a lot lighter in the frame, so i find it quicker to ride.
Quicker to turn and get upto speed.
Whilst the frame seems nice and light the rest of the parts seem inferior to the Plug.

So to sum up.

Plug = quality/strong little heavy/slow
Langster = lighter/faster frame parts seem little less quality.

in an ideal world you might have the Langster frames and the Plug parts.
but that's just being fussy.
Also if its your first bike the plug is a lot more steady and might be a better first choice.
the Langster is a lot more twitchy but i think comes from the light frame.


----------



## Sammy_D (26 May 2012)

thanks all. Biggs its a good shout building one but i'm pretty lazy! 

I've gone for the Charge Plug in the end - I borrowed my mates aluminium Langster for a few days and liked it but it felt a bit lightweight. I test rode the Charge and Steel Langster and felt more comfortable on the Charge.... I prefer the upturned handle bars on the Charge to the drop downs on the Langster


----------



## Sammy_D (26 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1865137, member: 1314"]Viva Pista 2 is on for sale at Evans at £450-ish. If I were you I'd snap it up.[/quote]

You mean this one Crock?

Bianchi Pista


----------



## SportMonkey (27 May 2012)

Sammy_D said:


> You mean this one Crock?
> 
> Bianchi Pista


 
Viva Pista 2


----------



## Sammy_D (29 May 2012)

Thats a good deal but not mad on the colour myself - the steel pista looks so nice imo


----------



## al-fresco (30 May 2012)

If you're not sure get a Langster. Great bike and if you don't get on with it there's a good re-sale market for them. Despite the pictures they do come fitted with front and rear brakes - if in doubt check the specifications.


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 May 2012)

Sammy_D said:


> I prefer the upturned handle bars on the Charge to the drop downs on the Langster


First thing I did a week after I got my Langster Steel was change the bars to bull horns. I love drops, (have them on my 2 current bikes), but the track bars on the Langster I just couldn't get on with, so narrow and too sloping an angle on the drops, didn't feel safe on the road too me.


----------

